# Anyone know much about caring for a Grackle?



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Found an adult male Grackle, leaning on his elbows in a busy parking lot...

Brought him home...seems 'dazed'...then panicky...but slowly coming round.


Anyway...any tips on care?


Lovely plumage...weight seems normal...no poops yet...


Phil
Lv


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a couple of starlings and I feed mine cat food and laying pellets mixed together. The cat food should have a main ingredient of chicken or turkey, not corn meal, or by products. Reti has a grackle, why don't you pm her and ask her what she feeds her. I'm pretty sure its cat food. Thanks for saving him. They are a pretty bird. min


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You can also give him Watermelon, hard boiled egg and, what's called monkey bisquits, moistened. Water, of course...

They gape and that makes it easier to feed unless he can eat by himself. 

If it's still hot there, Phil, you can also mist him...promotes preening.

Please keep us updated and ALL the BEST!!

With Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

This is info I've got:
Common Grackle has a wide diet, you can feed nearly anything. They feed mostly on insects, vegetables, and occasionally frogs, corn, mince, canned cat/dog food etc. 
They also love clean, fresh birdbath.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks!



Poops...(so that's good!)


Look like regular 'Song Bird' poops...



I'll rustle up some Supper for him now.


He's an adult...VERY "WILD"..!!!!


Eeeeeeeesh...


This image looks just like him...really beautiful -


http://astrosnaps.co.uk/Belize birds/Great-tailed Grackle_1225.jpg


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i just love grackles, sassy just like a crow in little package.
they also like blueberries, corn and peas but the bulk of his diet should be animal based protein, like soaked cat or dog food, egg.
he would appreciate some mealworms or wax worms if you can get any.
i would put a small bowl of mixed seed in for him also
i put out dry dog food everyday, for the grackles and blue jays that visit my yard, they love it
is he acting normal now?? maybe he was stunned by a window strike 
make sure when you release him you bring him back where you found him, his mate is waiting


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

They are very highly intelligent birds too. They love to try to figure things out. Watch that beak though they do have a very sharp bite! Mine eats damn near everything I eat. Little bits of fruit and he loves to pick and play with pieces of carrots, bugs, worms, They love corn. Hope he recovers good. Watch for the poops.... moistened dog or cat food is great for them. They love to play in water. Good Luck


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

will they eat even if found as an adult if they are in a cage? I had a cardinal that did eat as an adult his wing was broken, healed and released now, but was very glad he would eat in captivity, hope this one is the same. let us know how it goes. I bet he is a pretty thing. as altgirl said a crow in a small package...very cool.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Intelligent..indeed...


He got out of his' House' while I was out running errands...flew around the Shop very nimbly...and, appers to have self-released.


I was not able to catch him, even with all the Lights out.


Oh golly...


Well, HE felt he was good-to-go, anyway..!


Seemed very strong, very able...so, who knows why he seemed 'dazed' the other day.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh what a little stinker, well hopefully your not to far away from where he was found and he will find his way back.
glad to hear he recovered, must have just been stunned


----------

